# Blood in my cockatiel poop!



## MissCV

hello, ive just got home from work and have my cockatiel out of the cage when i noticed that his poop was a funny colour. When i picked it up, it appears to have blood in it. Im very concerned as he otherwise seems ok. He has eaten his seed treat today and is warm and active.

Can someone advise how urgent this matter is? I have a contact for an emergency vet but they are quite a distance away. I can take him to the local vet in the morning but i am worried he may be in some pain or may even pass away if i dont do something soon.

Can someone give me any info on what may cause this and whether he should be ok to take him first thing tomorrow morning??

I would really appreciate if someone can help me. Im very concerned


----------



## MeanneyFids

do you feed her coloured pellets?

can you post a photo?

did they look similar to this?


----------



## morla

Woah! Blood in poop! I wonder what it means!


----------



## lperry82

A pic of the poop would be helpful


----------



## MissCV

He has only had seed for the last few days so no chance of it being a food colouring his droppings. I ended up calling the emergency vet who said to monitor him throughout the night and I am taking him in first thing this morning. The vet said it could be something he has eaten which has caused some injury to his bowel or possibly a cancer which is starting to bleed out (he is an old bird- 15 years, maybe older). I will try to post a picture later (my phone wouldnt upload the pic for some reason).


----------



## MissCV

Results from the vet... He has a yeast infection, and has no good bacteria in his stomach. The vet said its one of the worst he has seen (Im feeling like a very bad owner right now!). But said my guy is quite tough and hardy considering he is still flying around and chirpy, as usually the birds with this type of infection become quite lethargic and tired. Anyway we have some medication to give him twice a day for a week and fingers crossed it does the trick. 

The yeast infection was actually caused from him being on medication for too long. He had some nasal infection about 3 months ago so they treated him with a 6 week course of antibiotics administered orally in the vet surgery once a week, followed by a antibiotic in his water each day that we needed to continue on with until he got better. The water based treatment was only supposed to last 45 days but we have been giving it to him for 3 months now, thinking it was helping him stay healthy (I feel so stupid!). 

Thanks as always for your replies!! And sorry I didnt get to post a pic up. If i notice the blood in his poop again over the next week, Ill try to take a pic and post it for future reference for anyone else in the same situation (but im hoping it is all cleared up very soon!).

Thanks again guys! I love this forum, always so supportive and friendly.


----------



## enigma731

Please don't feel like a bad owner! You got him treatment for his respiratory infection, and now youre getting him treatment for this. You are a great birdie parent! It would be great if they could always tell us what's wrong, but the reality is, they like to hide symptoms from us, and we can only observe what is observable. It sounds like you've done exactly that.


----------



## MissCV

^ Thank you for your support and kind words. 

Its just so scary how quickly they seem to get sick! I am still a little worried about the blood in his poop, but ill see how the meds go over the next week and fingers crossed a check up from the vet in a weeks time will give him the all clear!

Can anyone here tell me why a yeast infection may cause blood in his poop? I forgot to ask the vet specifically and I cant seem to find anything on the net to help explain it. I just hope that the extended period of him being on the antibiotics hasnt done liver/kidney damage, which is a possible cause for bleeding (based on what i read on google).


----------



## enigma731

It definitely is. I don't think there's a worse feeling than having a sick animal depending in you. But he sounds like a fighter, and your vet sounds very knowledgeable. The good part is that they often get better as fast as they get sick. Please keep us updated! I'll be thinking about you and your boy. What's his name?


----------



## MeanneyFids

You seen the photos I posted of the bloody poop? These were from my lovebird munch, she had a yeast infection too causing them. She had a blockage of yeast in her stomach preventing her from eating.

future reference, if your bird is on antibiotics, you will want to put him on probiotics the week after the antibiotics for one week. you can do this by feeding him plain yogurt that has the live cultures in it. these are probiotics and you can syringe feed him the yogurt. not everyone knows this. probiotics will help the good bacteria grow after the antibiotics wipe everything out.


----------



## MissCV

enigma731 - my little guys name is Pookie. Strange name but we were kids when we got him so who knows how we come up with it! Thanks for your messages, ill keep the thread updated over the next few days!

DallyTskuka - thanks for that. I did see the pics and they looked a little different, i guess cause Pooks is still eating normally so his poo is otherwise normal. But I take it Munch recovered well and back to his old self?? 

Do you think once we finish the course of medication the vet has given me for the week, that he can just go back to his normal diet? 

I read that a Vit A deficiency can also contribute to a yeast infection taking hold. Do you know if that is accurate?


----------



## enigma731

What a cute name! I love it. Is he an older bird, then? I got my first 'tiel when I was 5, and he's 18 now and still going strong.  They can be tough little birds. 

As far as Vit A, I've read about deficiency in conjunction with a number of different medical problems. I'm not sure how accurately it can really be linked to any one of them, but it couldn't hurt to offer him veggies that will help with his Vit A. Broccoli, dark leafy greens, and orange fruits/veggies are good for that. My girl Roo loves broccoli pushed through the cage bars, and cooked sweet potato and carrots. What does Pookie eat now?


----------



## MeanneyFids

I dont know on the vit A deficiency, as munch is not deficient in that. Its likely possible, but i dont know. She went right back to normal, but she nearly died. Munch stopped eating for 2 days and she had other problems too. I will pm you my thread of it... Stress can cause yeast infections, i dont see a problem with his old diet unless it has a lot of bread, pastas, and sugary foods. you will want to avoid those for a little while after.


----------



## enigma731

I also wanted to second Dally on giving probiotics. I failed to do this the last time my bird came off antibiotics, and I think that's part of the reason she's now had a relapse 3 weeks later. I've actually read that giving probiotics at regular intervals to a healthy bird can help maintain wellness. Just like it's good for us to eat yogurt.


----------



## MissCV

Thanks again guys... Ill update once he has been on his meds for a few days!


----------



## resalat_hasan

Apple Cider Vinegar and then Yogurt.....suggested by my fellow friend - the parent of Dally and Tsuka, It worked with my cockatiel, Precious. You may try this. 

Hope your bird's well now.


----------



## enigma731

resalat_hasan said:


> Apple Cider Vinegar and then Yogurt.....suggested by my fellow friend - the parent of Dally and Tsuka, It worked with my cockatiel, Precious. You may try this.
> 
> Hope your bird's well now.


I don't know that I would do ACV at the same time as prescription meds from the vet. That might be too harsh. Periodic ACV in the water after finishing the meds might help prevent a recurrence, though.


----------



## resalat_hasan

enigma731 said:


> I don't know that I would do ACV at the same time as prescription meds from the vet. That might be too harsh. Periodic ACV in the water after finishing the meds might help prevent a recurrence, though.


I'm extremely Sorry , I forgot to mention, ACV treatment should be started after the medication ends. Please forgive my mistake.

ACV should be mixed with drinking water (2-3 drops) for 3-5 days, after that the bird should be fed Yogurt for some days.


----------

